# Cybertruck Wallpaper



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I've attached some Cybertruck renders you can use as wallpaper on your computer. Let me know if there's a particular angle you'd like and I'll make some more.

Enjoy!


----------



## autoX (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you @TrevP


----------

